# بويات و مواد لاصقة مائيه



## عبدالقادر2 (15 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الكرام اى اخ محتاج لاى تركيبة او طريقة تصنيع بويات مائية او مواد لاصقة ان شاء الله اقدر اساعد
و اخوكم محتاج تركيبة ويتنج اجينت مخصوص للمساعدة فى عملية تحرير القطن اتذا كان ممكن وشكرا


----------



## خالد ابوزمان (12 يونيو 2013)

نحتاج الي خلفية عن صناعة الدهانات والمواد الداخلة في التصنيع اخي الكريم


----------



## basil-albaghdade20 (21 يوليو 2013)

سلام عليكم

الرجاء التواصل للضروره القصوى


----------



## مصطفي منصور (1 ديسمبر 2013)

بشمهندس عبد القادر بغد التحيه لى إستفسار عن الأكريلك ثرمو بلاست البودر والإلكيد هل يمكن إذابة البودر فى تلوين بلزوجات مختلفة للوصول إلى ماده لاصقه إن أمكن ففيما يستخدم اللاصق وفيما يستخدم الألكيد منه ولو سمحت ممكن مكونات لاصق خشب قشره جيد ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## boggy (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن بعد اذنك تشرح بدايه الموضوع يعنى اول حاجه التعريف والمكونات والطريقه وكده يعنى وربنا يكرمك انشاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 فبراير 2014)

المهندس باسم
اللاصق المناسب للصق اى فيلم مسامى على سطح غير مسامى مثل ورق على بلاستيك هو الذى اساسه e v a وهو ايثيلين فينيل اسيتات كوبوليمر وهو يشبه الغراء الابيض العادى ويخفف بالماء


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 فبراير 2014)

يتراوح سعرة حوالى 20 جنيه تقريبا و موجود عند كل شركات المواد اللاصقه او حضرتك اتصل بى واعطيك عينه مجانية


----------



## zizomoka (8 مايو 2014)

الاخ عبدالقادر انا احتاج تركيبه للاكلادور ومعى تركيبه ولاكن اعتقد بها شى ناقص لانها لا تجف اتنمى اجد الحل لديك ان امكن لو ما فيها مضايقه لك


----------



## zizomoka (12 يونيو 2014)

ارجو من الساده الاعضاء مساعدتى انا اصنع اكلادور ولاكن عندى مشكله ان الالوان ترسب فى القاع وسمعت انه فيه ماده اسمها الشعبى معلق عشان تمنع الترسيب ده سواء للالوان الباودر او البرونزيه ارجوكم ساعدونى لانى انا فى مشكله كبير هبسبب الموضوع ده وجزائكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (8 مارس 2015)

الاخ الكريم المهندس عبد القادر اريد طريقة تصنيع بويات مائية


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مارس 2015)

استاذ مهاب ممكن تكلمنى انا فعلا موضوع الشرح المكتوب صعب على . وفعلا محتاج اشرح لك فكرة البويات وتصنيعها لكن لو حبيت تركيبة فقط ممكن اكتبها لك


----------



## AHMEDALROFAAI (9 مارس 2015)

لو سمحت ياهندسه التركيب الكيميائي لاساسيات الدهانات


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 مارس 2015)

ياريت توضح يا استاذ احمد نوع الدهان وقصدك ايه بالتركيب الكيميائي؟ هل المقصود تركيب الخامة نفسها او التركيبة العادية للدهان؟


----------



## AHMEDALROFAAI (20 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم باشمهندس عبدالقادر \انا بقصد في سؤالي التركيب الكيميائي للخامات الاساسيه زي الماده الرابطه مثلا وكمان اهم التفاعلات التي تحدث اثناء عملية تركيب البويات كفكره عامه


----------



## dr.ashraf abou-zie (22 مارس 2015)

الاخ العزيز باشمهندس عبدالقادر 2 
من خلال اطلاعى على مجهودك وخبرتك الكبيره فى مجال التصنيع . اولا اشكر شكرا جزيلا على تعاونكم الصادق والمخلص
ثانيا: اتمنى التواصل لرغبتى لعمل مشروع لتصنيع الغراء الابيض وبعض المواد الاصقه المختلفه واتمنى ان نتواصل ولعدم تمكن من ارسال رساله لكم لانى مشترك جديد فى المنتدى وليس لى مشاركاته ارجوا التواصل معى على 0114233406 واكون شاكر جدا حسن تعاونكم المسبق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مارس 2015)

دكتور اشرف . مرحبا بسعادتك . رقم تليفونك خطأ


----------



## sasa4m (26 مارس 2015)

شكرا اخي الكريم
اللي فعلا محتاجه بشده 
الدهان الفلفت او السواحيلي


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (12 أبريل 2015)

المهندس عبدالقادر كيف حالك 
انا اسف لم ادخل النتدى منذ فترة ومتشكر على اهتمامك وذوقك
عاوز تركيبة البلاستك الاقتصادى والقابل للغسيل


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (12 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا:15:


----------



## لطفى غنيم (5 مايو 2015)

اخى المهندس / عبد القادر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارجوا من حضرتك طريقة تحضير ومكونات الكولا الحمراء -- والكولا البروتان


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 مايو 2015)

ا . لطفى فهمت ان حضرتك بتتكلم على تحضير المنتج النهائى وليست المادة الاساسية لان دى مشكلة كبيرة وتتطلب امكانات صناعية ضخمة. اما تحضير المنتج فى الحالتين هو عبارة عن اذابة الراتنج فى مذيب بنسبة حسب التكلفه تبدا من 12% وتنتهى الى50% حسب ماتعودنا عليه فى السوق المصرى. طبعا الجميع يلتزم بالنسب الادنى ولا يلتزم بالوزن ايضا.فى حالة الكولة الحمرا او المشهورة بالشعله يذاب النيوبرين بشكل الشرائح فى المذيب ونختار الارخص غالبا تولوين لان المذيبات الصالحة لهذا كثيرة والتى تحقق ثوابتها ميزان العلاقة بين solubility product&hydrogen bonding.ويمكن اضافة مادة تزيد اللصق واسمها تاكيفير والاسم العلمى استر جم برضة بنسبة من5%. المهم النسب متروكة لمجال التسويق وطبيعة المستهلك والسعر
المنتج الثانى مش فاهم اذا تقصد بولى يورثان وهو ما يستخدم اللصق بالحرارة؟
نسيت اقولك ان النيوبرين حاليا يستورد سائل جاهز مركز ويتم تخفيفه لسهولة التصنيع وطبعا لا ننسي كسل شعبنا العظيم وطبيعى ده يدى فرصة للصين تشتغلنا.


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 مايو 2015)

طيب اول ما نبدى القول نصلى على سيد الخلق رسولنا الكريم. صلوات الله وسلامه عليه
البويات المائية. اشمعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟
الناس كانت بتجيب زيت مثلا كتان وهو ما يسمى بالزيت الحار ويقعدو يغلو فيه ساعات فيتاكسد بالاكسجين ويغمق ويحطو له هباب فيبقى حبر او يحطو اى ماده ملونة ويبقى دهان 
كل ما يحصل حرب كبيرة احتياجات الناس تزيد للمواد الغذائيه والخامات الحربيه فيبدأو يبحثو على بدائل. ابتدينا نستخدم شوية زيت صويا او خروع مع فثاليك او بنتا اريثريتول لتكوين بولى استر ويتخفف بمذيب مثل التربنتين بالبلدى الجاز الابيض وعملو الالكيد اللى اتعمل منه ورنيشات ولاكيهات الخ. عندنا مشكلتين لسه برضه بنستخدم شوية زيت طب ماناكلهم احسن. وان علشان البوية تجف هنستخدم عناصر تقيله زى الرصاص ودى مضره وكمان المذيبات مضرة. الناس اللى بتفكر فكرت. خدو بالكم مازلنا احنا بنتفرج وبنحكى. طب ليه مذيبات ومجففات ونهلك زيت اكل ونجيب للناس ربو وسرطان .
طيب احسن مذيب هو الماء ومش عايزين مجففات ولا زيت ونعمل 
بويات مائيه.
مادة رابطة عبارة عن مستحلب اهمهم الكوبوليمر استايرين اكريليك. كوبوليمر اكريلات.كوبوليمير فيوفا.اكريليك هومو بوليمر. بالبلدى كده ده الغرا اللى بيلصق المكونات فى بعض وبيمسكها فى الجدار
من 5%\10% يكون بوية مط غير قابلة للغسيل
15/25% مع استايرين اكريليك يبقى مط وقابل للغسيل
فوق 50% اسايرين اكريلك وممكن بيور اكريليك يعطى سطح لامع مع عدم استخدام فيللير وهو السبيداج
الفيللر او المادة المالئة .السبيداج. كاولين. تلك نسبتها حسب نوع البوية
المادة الملونة . مثل التيتان داى اوكسيد ده اعلى تغطية واهمهم واى لون تانى اكاسيد او بجمنت او زنك اوكسيد. ونسبتهم حسب سعر البوية ونوعها
الاضافات. بس بقى فاصل ونواصل صوابعى وجعتنى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 مايو 2015)

نكمل يا اخواننا ولا ايه؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 مايو 2015)

طيب تقريبا كده مش لازم نرغى كتير فى الخامات وتصنيعها وفكرة البويات. اذا المطلوب التركيبات بس ممكن نكتبها وخلاص. او اذا محدش مهتم الواحد ينام اريح


----------



## medo16116 (7 مايو 2015)

الاخوه الكرام ممكن تركيبة منتج السواريه الكريستال لوسمحتوا للاهميه وانافي الخدمه في التركيبات الديكوريه الفلت الشمواه السواحيلي الروعه


----------



## لطفى غنيم (8 مايو 2015)

الف شكر لحضرتك .
واقوم الان ببعض التجهيزات وان شاء الله قريباً جداً نتواصل 
دمت فى امان الله ورعايته


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (8 مايو 2015)

العفو يا استاذ لطفى


----------



## sasa4m (16 مايو 2015)

تحياتي لحضرتك استاذ عبد القادر
عندي سؤال عن الفيلر اللي في السواحيلي والفلفت


----------



## سيار (6 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

انا تابعت الموضوع للاسف هو عبارة عن دعايه للاشيء طيب هي اربع صفحات متابعه وللحين الاستاذ ماذكر اي شيء ممكن يستفيد منه الواحد في مجال البويات او اللواصق المائية وعلى اصابعي تعبتني والواحد يروح ينام احسن 
اخي الكريم اعطاء العلم مابده مين يشجعك عليه او يطلب منك انت عرضت موضوع وللحين ماكتبت اي شيء عنه بعتقد للحين ماشفنا خبرتك في هذا المجال طبعا النقد لابد منه حتى نستفيد من اي بحث نطرحه واذا كان هدفك الترويج الربح المبطن بهذا الموضوع بعتقد لازم تعطي اكتر من هيك معلومات لتوصل للي بدك ياه 
والله الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله اخى او ابنى سيار خيرا. اترك الرد على كلامك للاخوة ممن استفادوا وفعلا ابتدوا الانتاج في البويات واللواصق والمنظفات .ياريت تتابع باقى المواضيع قبل الحكم على الناس. ممكن كلام زى ده يمنع خير كتير للاخرين. لكن اطمئنك عمرى وخبرتى لا تجعل من السهل التاثر بمثل هذه الكلمات. فانا اؤدى حق الناس وزكاة العلم ولا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا. بس كمان السب مش ضرورى يا سيار


----------



## سيار (6 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

اخي مشكور على مجهودك انا حبيت اهز الورد لنشم ريحة الورد وماقصدت أن أقلل من خبرتك 

والله الموفق


----------



## mido_lordship (7 يونيو 2015)

medo16116 قال:


> الاخوه الكرام ممكن تركيبة منتج السواريه الكريستال لوسمحتوا للاهميه وانافي الخدمه في التركيبات الديكوريه الفلت الشمواه السواحيلي الروعه




ياريت (التركيبات الديكوريه الفلت الشمواه ​) نبقي ممنونين بس انا معنديش تركيبة منتج السواريه الكريستال :56:


----------



## عماد الحمادى (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أستاذنا الفاضل/عبد القادر
ماهو أفصل لاصق مقاوم للمياه للسيراميك فكما يعلم الجميع أن البورسلين أو أى خامه صلبه لا تستمرفى الاجواء الحاره 
وبالذات فى الأماكن المعرضه للشمس
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mido_lordship (7 يونيو 2015)

سيار قال:


> عماد الحمادى قال:
> 
> 
> > فى المشاركة السابقه وقبل أن أكتبها أغضبتنى كلمات اخينا سيار
> ...


----------



## عماد الحمادى (7 يونيو 2015)

فى المشاركة السابقه وقبل أن أكتبها أغضبتنى كلمات اخينا سيار
وكتبت رد ولكن منعنى من نشره رجوعه وإعتذاره للاستاذ عبد القادر
فأرجو من أحد المشرفين حذف مشاركة الاستاذ سياروأى مشاركه متعلقه بمشاركته وطبعاً مشاركتى هذه
(بعدإذن الجميع طبعاً)
أعتقد يكفى إعتذاره 
الصفح من شيم الكرام وكلنا بنغلط
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## عماد الحمادى (7 يونيو 2015)

فى المشاركة السابقه وقبل أن أكتبها أغضبتنى كلمات اخينا سيار
وكتبت رد ولكن منعنى من نشره رجوعه وإعتذاره للاستاذ عبد القادر
فأرجو من أحد المشرفين حذف مشاركة الاستاذ سيار وأى مشاركه متعلقه بمشاركته وطبعاً مشاركتى هذه
(بعدإذن الجميع طبعاً)
أعتقد يكفى إعتذاره 
الصفح من شيم الكرام وكلنا بنغلط
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## sasa4m (7 يونيو 2015)

مش احنا اللي هنرد يا استاذ عبد القادر
دع الرجل يبحر في المنتدي ويتعلم
ثم ننتظر منه رده مرة اخري
تحياتي لكما


----------



## عماد الحمادى (7 يونيو 2015)

الأستاذ الفاضل ميدو 
جزاك الله خيراً
على فكره أنا(وللأسف) لا أعرف أحد على المنتدى ...أتشرف أكيد بالجميع
الرجل اعتذر على إستحياء ...أراه إعتذارا صريحا(نعديها زى بعضه)
ياريت تكملوا جميلكم وتزيلوا أى آثار تعكر صفو المحبة والإخوه
الأمر لحضراتكم طبعاً


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

الله المستعان 

الله المستعان


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 يونيو 2015)

انتم ياجماعة عاملينها قضية ليه؟.انا دعوتى لردكم على اعتبار لو فيكم اى حد طلب منى شرح او تركيبه او مقابلة او رقم جوالى ورفضت او طلبت منه مقابل يتفضل يقول. ما طلبت من احد يرد على احد. شكرا لكم .انا بس حبيت اؤكد على ان رسالتنا العلم مجانا حتى بدون شكر. لانه وصلنا ايضا كده. وطالب العلم ايضا عليه واجبات هيتعلمها من خلال التعامل بالضروره. انا عندى مشكلة اذكرها كثيرا .انا من جيل قبلكم. وصعب على اجاريكم فى التكنولوجيا بتاعتكم. اصابعى تؤلمنى من الكتابة .وانى غير مرتب اعذروني . ستجدون الرد فى اى مشاركة. لان الذاكرة بعافية شوية. وغالبا يتم الرد بمقابله او بالتلفون .فمن لايعلم يتوقع انى لم ارد.اما عن التربح فالحمد لله رزق الله ونعمته علينا عظيمه. ومن زارنى سيان فى منزل او مكتب او مصانع يعلم هذا.اللهم وفقكم.وانسوا ماحدث.واعتذار خاص للابن سيار. انا متاكد ان وجود بعض الناس من هذا النوع المحب للماديات وكيد موجود خيل اليه انني منهم. اؤكد لك انى لست كذلك .وتحت امرك في اي وقت


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم انا مستغرب من الامر يعني ماكنت بقصد ازعج اي شخص وحصل خير ومافي شيء بيننا غير الافاده بالعلم وشكرا للجميع ولنتابع الافاده بهالمنتدى 

ونتجنب الاحاديث الجانبيه .


----------



## Khaled Elsalhy (8 يونيو 2015)

تواصل معي وممكن أساعدك في إضافات الخرسانة... ده رقم موبايلي 01205165017


----------



## المحايد دائما (28 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك في رزقك أستاذي الفاضل...

لقد سجلت في المنتدى خصيصآ من أجلك وأتمنى أن أتواصل معك هاتفيا وأستشارتك في موضوع الدهانات.

شكرآ لك وللأخوة الكرام وأنا في إنتظارك.


----------



## المحايد دائما (30 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم...مهندس عبدالقادر أتمنى مساعدتي في تراكيب دهان الشامواه والروعة حيث أني من السعودية ولست كيميائيا....لكني أريد أن أترزق بفضل الله ثم فضل مساعدتك.


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (4 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ويارب يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (4 مارس 2016)

لا تلتفت للسب والشتائم ورجاء من الاخوه قولوا خيرا او اصمتوا


----------



## اسم مخالف1 (21 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
اي حد عنده لستفسار عن الدهانات ابانواعهااو الدهانات الديكوريه بشكل خاص او عاوز يتعلمها انا في الخدمه


----------



## اسم مخالف1 (21 أبريل 2016)

فلفت بيرل قطيفه شمواه سواحيلي روعه بولو كراكليه ستوكو انتيكا فلاور خيال ملتي كلور ميراج اوريوم اوتشينتو كرستال سواريه ماس جليز سبونش روشن بست ارت فرعون ستون وغيره تحت امركم


----------



## احمد حاتم محمود (12 يوليو 2016)

تحياتى لك اخى العزيز عبد القادر كنت عايز تركيبه عجينه البلاستزول لطباعه النسيج شكر اخى الكريم اود التواصل معك ديماا


----------



## ch ramadan (30 أغسطس 2016)

الاخ العزيز عبد القادر ممكن تركيبه بالنسب لacrylic adhasives based solvent


----------



## ch ramadan (30 أغسطس 2016)

الاخ العزيز عبد القادر ممكن تركيبه بالنسب لacrylic adhasives based solvent​تليفونى 01004519468
[FONT=&quot]0




[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

​


----------



## Eng.Esmail Ahmed (13 فبراير 2017)

اريد من سيادتكم تركيبات الدهانات المائية والزيتية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## medo16116 (13 مارس 2017)

*ممكن تركيبات بويات بلاستيك مطفي ونصف لامع شعبي واقتصادي وجوده*

ممكن تركيبات بويات بلاستيك مطفي ونصف لامع شعبي واقتصادي وجوده ومعجون نفس الشئ للاهمية


----------



## احمد ابوشادى (7 أبريل 2017)

ممكن تليفونك دكتور عبد القادر


----------



## أيهم سلمان (2 سبتمبر 2017)

الله يخليك أوستاذ من اجل معجونة الستوكو


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

اود من الاخ اسم مخالف 1 يفيدنا لتركيبة الستوكو


----------



## sameh ssss (12 سبتمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن الأخوة يفيدونى عن اماكن بيع كلا من co polyster , copolyamide بودرة


----------



## أيهم سلمان (25 سبتمبر 2017)

أوستاذ أفيدونا في صناعة العازل المائي للجدران والأسطح


----------



## أيهم سلمان (25 سبتمبر 2017)

أستاذ عبد القادر أفيدونا بتركيبة الهمر فنش جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابومازن1 (3 ديسمبر 2017)

اسم مخالف1 قال:


> فلفت بيرل قطيفه شمواه سواحيلي روعه بولو كراكليه ستوكو انتيكا فلاور خيال ملتي كلور ميراج اوريوم اوتشينتو كرستال سواريه ماس جليز سبونش روشن بست ارت فرعون ستون وغيره تحت امركم


نكون جميعا ممنونين بالشكر لحضرتك


----------



## abderrazzaksaadane (18 يناير 2018)

انا اريد تركبات الدهانات ساعدوني


----------



## abderrazzaksaadane (19 يناير 2018)

انا اريد تركبات الدهانات ساعدوني


----------



## abderrazzaksaadane (19 يناير 2018)

اسلام عليكم اخي انا اريد تركيبات صناعة الدهانات


----------



## abderrazzaksaadane (19 يناير 2018)

اسم مخالف1 قال:


> فلفت بيرل قطيفه شمواه سواحيلي روعه بولو كراكليه ستوكو انتيكا فلاور خيال ملتي كلور ميراج اوريوم اوتشينتو كرستال سواريه ماس جليز سبونش روشن بست ارت فرعون ستون وغيره تحت امركم


اسلام عليكم اخي انا اريد مساعدتك


----------



## amgadtop (6 مايو 2018)

ممكن تليفون حضرتك او الاتصال اكون شاكر افضالك 01286786867 المهندس عبد القادر


----------

